

Would someone please submit this poll?  - leot

(1000 karma is apparently insufficient for me to do so myself)<p>Poll: Do you feel free to speak your mind in the U.S.?<p>text:
Though I&#x27;ve always assumed the NSA (etc.) watched for keywords, I&#x27;ve recently begun to feel still more nervous about using the words &quot;terrorism&quot; or &quot;bomb&quot; (etc.) within correspondence (I&#x27;m even censoring myself in this post!), lest my identity get flagged.<p>I&#x27;m curious as to how many others feel the same way.<p>questions:
I am a U.S. citizen and I feel free to say whatever I want.<p>I am a U.S. citizen and I engage in self-censorship for fear of what the authorities might do.<p>I am a legal alien within the U.S. and I feel free to say whatever I want.<p>I am a legal alien within the U.S. and I engage in self-censorship for fear of what the authorities might do.<p>I&#x27;m a non-American outside the U.S., and I feel free to say whatever I want.<p>I&#x27;m a non-American outside the U.S., and I engage in self-censorship for fear of what the authorities might do.
======
meadhikari
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5873933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5873933)

